# Is this puppy uglies or something else?



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay I did not notice this until after I downloaded the 8 million pics I took because once the pictures came up on my computer screen her eye is magnified so that's when I noticed.

See how bald she is around her left eye:









Here you can see how thin her coat is on her chest:


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Just the way the puppy fur is. Prada had a very sparse chest before her coat started growing back in. Now she's slowly getting a nice thick mane at 7 months of age.


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

In no way is she ugly  I know that didn't answer your question but she is adorable!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

amyscrazy said:


> In no way is she ugly  I know that didn't answer your question but she is adorable!


Oh I am not in any way saying she is ugly - I was just wondering if she was going through the puppy uglies or if there could be something wrong since she is bald around her left eye. I think she is adorable too, just curious what's going on around her eye is all.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She is a dilute colour (blue & chocolate are considered these) so you should know she MAY have alopecia, which is basically pattern hairloss...but its unlikely you'd see it so young...She just still has her puppy furs and is starting to lose some for her adult fur.

The very thin fur around her eyes doesn't seem anything to be worried about, either...she looks perfectly healthy


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

She looks fine to me, they can loose patches of coat anywhere so I think it will grow in again soon.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Reggie is bald around both his eyes, always has been. He doesn't itch his eyes, it's just the way he is. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I'd say puppy uglies, not that she's ugly, thats just whats I've always been told its called when their losing the puppy coat and coming into adult coat. My pom has it bad! His belly is near bald but the vet said he's in perfect health. Sometimes they can look so silly.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Could be alopecia. VERY common with dilutes. And other colors as well. Brody is bald on his neck all the way down his chest and to his belly and inside his back legs. Bald as can be. 

The bareness around the eyes could be allergies? Or it could just be the way she is. But be aware that she could have alopecia and end up with a very sparse or NO coat in areas.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Well bald or not it doesn't matter to me because I wouldn't trade her for the world!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She's beautiful no matter what. She really is getting such a sweet lil face  I don't think around her eyes is indicative of alopecia, though. Trigger & Laurel both lack fur directly around their eyes. Bryco has some, but not much. My only one that has a good bit is Oakley.

My mom's chi, Taylor, has a bald chest/tummy/belly and is none the worse for wear and way cute!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Bald is better! My ninja is bald and his skin is so so so soft and I always blow on it like you would on a baby's belly! 

Well I guess it isn't better but it's my fave part of my boy


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

So far it looks normal to me. When Maribelle was going through her "puppy uglies" she was VERY bare on her chest area...you could see the pinkness of her skin. Some of my pups have limited fur around their eyes as well. Sometimes it is allergies but sometimes it's just normal. I wouldn't worry about it.  She is precious...one of my favorite pups on here as a matter of fact!


----------



## whittsgroogruxking (Jul 10, 2010)

Like everyone said, looks like it'll grown back. That face is too cute for words!


----------

